
Flutter and golang - bigato
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-nuts/R2zbDqI4wuQ
======
mtgx
Is this going to be Google's official alternative to Java on Android, as it
tries to avoid paying potential future royalties to Oracle? At least as it
stands, Google has already lost all of the Android copyright lawsuits with
Oracle, unless the Supreme Court says otherwise soon.

Rust would have still been better suited for something like Android native
apps, embedded Android (Brillo or whatever they're calling it lately), and
Chrome OS, though, especially with Android's security updates problem. At
least Rust would have minimized the number of bugs that have to be patched by
smartphone and IoT device makers.

